# Fatty Ratty



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

One of my baby girls seems to be putting some weight on. No, she's not pregnant, I'm sure they're both females. She just loves to chow down.

Is there anything I should do about this?

I feed them pet-store-brand rat food (it's a nice mix of things) and I always leave the bowl in there until it's _almost_ empty (no, I don't starve them, it's just so they can't only pick and choose what they like, they have to eat the good stuff too).

Is this just her growing? The only reason I'm concerned at all is because the the other one doesn't feel as fat. Maybe she's not eating enough? I know they both know where the food is, they both go for the dish. The weight difference between them though is strange.

Any suggestions, ideas, anything?


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

First I suggest feeding a rat block type food and not the seed mix one. With the rat blocks you can give them a certain amount each day and thats all they get, or you can free feed. As long as she is not overweight I wouldn't be too concerned. If she is young then she may just be growing. If she is an adult then you want to watch the amount of food she is eating cause she will end up overweight.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I feed my rats blocked and mixed food. Its always a good idea to have both in their cage. Don't forget fruits and veges! Your rats are pretty young tho also arn't they. Its surprising how fast they grow. About the size difference, one may be eating more than the other or it could be the breed of rat you have. I have a dumbo (Jay) and a Fancy (Bob), and Bob just so happends to be slightly bigger than Jay. They eat about the same amount of food...Its just like people, we come in all sizes.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> I feed my rats blocked and mixed food. Its always a good idea to have both in their cage. Don't forget fruits and veges! Your rats are pretty young tho also arn't they. Its surprising how fast they grow. About the size difference, one may be eating more than the other or it could be the breed of rat you have. I have a dumbo (Jay) and a Fancy (Bob), and Bob just so happends to be slightly bigger than Jay. They eat about the same amount of food...Its just like people, we come in all sizes.


They're both fancy rats. So the size difference still throws me aback a bit.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

hjkaga said:


> First I suggest feeding a rat block type food and not the seed mix one. With the rat blocks you can give them a certain amount each day and thats all they get, or you can free feed. As long as she is not overweight I wouldn't be too concerned. If she is young then she may just be growing. If she is an adult then you want to watch the amount of food she is eating cause she will end up overweight.


Well how much is a good amount to feed them per day. Is day-by-day feeding best or is leaving the bowl until its nearly empty and then refilling ok too?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I leave the food in there until they finish it all, If you keep filling up the bowl they will only eat the goodies, stash the rest of the food and then when you fill the bowl up again they have twice as much food and they are over eating. Make sure that they eat all their food before you refill it back up (check in their little house, thats where my sneaky babies try to hide their food) hehe


----------



## rcropper (Dec 31, 2006)

Get rid of the mixed food diet. Get some Harlan 2014 lab block for them. The pet store "mixed" seed junk is way too high in fat. For variety give them some mixed vegetables (frozen is fine, just thaw a bit at a time). I use small breed dog biscuits as treats - I break them in half giving each rat a piece about the size of a nickel - they really like em.

This bit about rats needing all kinds of "yummy" food is BS. You don't feed a dog or cat that way and it's common knowledge that you don't because it leads to fat, unhealthy pets. Give them a varied environment - give them things to do and toys to play with and people/other rats to interact with - don't let food be all their fun. A rat is smart, but has about the intellect of a very small child (in some respects, in others much less). It will eat whatever is most tasty with no regard for it's own health. Would you give a small child a whole pantry from which to choose? 

Rick


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup rcropper is right! Thats why I feed my babes blocked food. I barely put mixed food. Fruits and Veges too dont forget them, rats always enjoy fresh healthy food.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

rcropper said:


> Get rid of the mixed food diet. Get some Harlan 2014 lab block for them. The pet store "mixed" seed junk is way too high in fat. For variety give them some mixed vegetables (frozen is fine, just thaw a bit at a time). I use small breed dog biscuits as treats - I break them in half giving each rat a piece about the size of a nickel - they really like em.


What kind of veggies have you found that your rats like best? Apparently my rats are junk food addicts, haha. So I should go buy "block" (i'm assuming its more solid and makes them chew more) food and give them some veggies?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup! Blocks help keep their teeth nice and short...since rats teeth never stop growing its always good to have lots of hard things that they can chew on. My rats LOVE apples! Its their fav. But they will eat grapes, carrots, bananas...you want to stay away from stuff like oranges, stuff that has alot of acid like stuff in them I beleive.


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

All three of them are correct, you definatley want to give them block, it's SO much better for them, and, with recent experience, LOVE it! All my rats i've ever owned go crazy for it!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I find it difficult to monitor my rats food intake personally. Whatever I put in there, no matter how much, they eat it right up  One was getting incredibly fat because of that.

So I started feeding them 3-4 blocks a piece in the morning then a variety of fresh fruits and veggies at night with the occasional treats. They love carrots, tend not to like brocolli as much though. They also LOVE advocado and romaine lettuce (I never feed them iceberg)


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

why dont you feed them icburg? i havent but is there somthing in it bad for them? if so i shal have to rember to add that to the list of no nos


----------

